# Shot Size



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I have a question on legal shot size in Michigan. Reason for this question I thought I could use either 4 or 6, but according to a near by buisness the 4/6 is illegal.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Here is what is on the DNR website. 

*Hunting Methods*

Hunters are allowed to use a bow and arrow, a firearm which fires a shotgun shell or a muzzleloading shotgun for turkey hunting. It is unlawful to use or carry any ammunition except shotgun shells loaded with No. 4 or smaller shot, or to use or carry loose shot larger than No. 4 for muzzleloading hunting. Archery hunters may hunt turkeys from an elevated stand or tree. A hunter using, or in possession of, a firearm may not hunt from an elevated stand or tree. Turkeys may be hunted with dogs during the fall season, but dogs are illegal during the spring season. Electronic recordings are illegal. Turkeys may not be taken while they are in a tree.



http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10958_10969-30338--,00.html

"It is unlawful to use or carry any ammunition except shotgun shells loaded with No. 4 or smaller shot." Since #3 is larger than #4's way I see it #6 is legal. Anybody else?


----------



## Hawker (Jan 6, 2003)

> It is unlawful to use or carry any ammunition except shotgun shells loaded with No. 4 or smaller shot,


From the DNR website. Hope this helps. #6's pattern best in my gun.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks that clears it up. I was unclear on the #4 and now understand why the #4/#6 is illegal. Thanks


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Is #4 legal or illegal. I read it as illegal


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I use #6 but a neighbor wants to use #4/#6 shot and was told it is illegal due to the #4


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Why are duplex loads illegal? I dont see any reason for them to be illegal provide that nothing in the shell is greater than #4.


----------



## Old Hunter (Jan 21, 2002)

No. 5's Winchester 2oz HV supreme pattern the best in my BGH 3 1/2" more bang for my buck.


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

WOW Old Hunter. How many times in a row can you shoot them a$$ kickin loads before your sholder falls off? The 3" 2oz. mags I shoot are bad enough. Ever notice that when you are shooting at game that you never feel the recoil. But go out and target practice and you can feel right where the butt of the gun rested.


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boltaction _
> Ever notice that when you are shooting at game that you never feel the recoil. But go out and target practice and you can feel right where the butt of the gun rested. [/B]


So true!


----------

